# Micro vs Traditional Guides



## Terrynj

Well it had to come to this. I am in the public eye and have been met with agreement on micro guides and complete "no way those little guides will work" attitudes. I am posting this on an "FYI" basis, not lobbying everyone to change, but rather to try and get real facts out. I know there are many discussions on forums about this topic, so I thought some of you might find it interesting.

What we did is, Joey Ybarra (FTU Reel Shop Manager) and I have teamed up to build some test rods to at least give those that have never messed with micros, an opportunity to see 2 rods, almost exact replicas, built out in the 2 styles, and see how they perform side by side. We took 2 FTU Green Rod blanks, 6'6" Light Popping and Joey gripped them exactly the same. We weighed both of them and they are within 1 gram of each other. I took the one that weighed 87 grams and he took the one that was 87 grams. 

Joey used all Titanium Fuji guides, 8 in total:TLNSG 12, 10, 8, then 5 TLSG 7's with a TFST 6-4.5 tip top
I used 9, a Fuji KTWAG 8 as a stripper, a TLSG 5 and 7 LSG 3.5s with a MCAT 4.5-4.5 tipper, all done in my quick spiral technique. I didn't use TLSG 3.5's because a customer cleaned us out the day before and the weight difference between TLSG and LSG in such a small guide is negligible. I will swap them out later. 
The rods weighted in at 89 grams for mine, 90 for his...which equates to a 2 gram gain for the micros and 4 for the traditional.

Most people have heard, and assume, the ONLY reason to use little guides is they cast much farther than conventional setups. The initial phases of this comparison is casting distance. The terms of this shoot-out is, and the statement that led to this challenge is, "there is NO WAY a micro guides rod that is spiraled can cast as far as a traditional setup"&#8230;not farther, but as far. What I have always said is these rods will cast just as far, so that is the criteria.

We have done some initial test, so I don't want to drag this out,. I have already cast them and got the results I expected, but I am biased, so Joey was next up. Using his personal Calais and braid he threw 3 cast with his and we marked them, then 3 from mine. He was slinging them too, doing a run-up and cast method (like a javelin), his first was 142 ft, 148ft, then 155ft (using a 5/8 ounce weighted popping cork).
The 3 cast from mine was&#8230;143ft, 150ft, then 146ft&#8230;.he cast a few more times with both and didn't get past the 148 (ie no more past the 2 longest). He then just stood flat footed and cast both&#8230;they all landed by both rods in the 140 - 146 range.
Most of the issues ( which is why its hard to prove) is the reels have to be run WIDE OPEN! No Brakes and "thumbing" only&#8230;which means most of the time is spent fixing backlashes&#8230;once you start kicking brakes out, there are no more backlashes, but the cast only go as far as the brakes allow, regardless of the rod. 

I will give more follow-up and pictures as I can. Here are the rods before the guides were installed. The next tests will be by less experienced casters and varying the weights and things cast with&#8230;braid/mono types of things.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Interesting. Good info Terry


----------



## YAKNTX

Sorry that I wiped you out of all of those micro guides. But i'm building three with them and needed em.


----------



## Goags

Very cool testing, Terry! Since you and Joey have all the time in the world and unlimited supplies(lol), I'd like to see how an all on top micro would compare using the same components. Jerry


----------



## Terrynj

Actually, I need to rephrase my original setup. The setup I did that Joey used in the original testing had 10 guides on it with a stripper moved up 8 inches...it is a setup I had used before that worked very well, but I hadn't spent much time with it. I decided it wouldn't prove much if it didn't perform well, so I changed it back to my 9 guide setup.
Also, in the original post, shpould have said..."Joey took the setup that was 86 grams and mine was 87"....

Jerry, I spent the afternoon testing a third rod.......not the same grips, but with a TLNSG 8 stripper, a TLSG 5, then 7 LSG 3.5s.....all on top! I've never done one all on top and this is one fun rod. I've spent the afternoon testing it with a 3/8'sounce popper and it is sweet. It really supersedes my reel (my trusty Curado E7)...
I will bring it to Joey tomorrow to test and he still hasn't cast the spiraled rod with 9 guides either.


----------



## Goags

Dang, your psychic abilities are scary(or maybe it's mine)? WOOOO. I'm really interested in hearing about more testing. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## johnmyjohn

I've been hearing a lot about the spiral and micro advantage. But most of the time people were swearing on different blanks, seats and even reels. You guys need to save those rods for later because you know there's going to be specialty builders with diferent opinions. I told you Terry you like living on the edge, good testing. Matter of fact this needs some stars and some green for effort alone.


----------



## Terrynj

Thanks John! I think some people may be wondering, if the micros cast the same...why bother?

The biggest advantage to the small guides is their weight. The overall weight savings is a plus, but its not that much... 2 grams is only .07 Ounces (BTW... 90 grams is 3.175 Ounces). Where the difference is, the weight saved is out towards the tip...*10* TLSG 3.5's weigh only .41 *grams.* Blanks designers spend much time developing crisp light blanks..every bit of weight we add, starts to change things.

When I first started building, I figured big guides would cast better. I built a 7'6" popping rod with a 20 stripper down to size 12 running guides!! The thing did cast awesome! I could sling a tout a mile! But this thing was a buggy whip...it made fiberglass rods look crisp. It was virtually useless for working lures, sensitivity, etc...
By adding as little weight as possible to the tip, the blank stays crisp, its recovery rate (dampning), sensitivity are all improved. Also the balance of the rod is better leaving you with a lighter tip you dont have to twitch all day.

By spiraling the guides to the bottom, you have cut the torque that a rod has to endure with guides on top dramatically. This also makes the rod more stable (feels solid like a spinning setup), the line does not lay on the blank, which means the line lays limp through the guides, allowing you to feel every tick and bump. Another benefit is the tip is hanging upside down and is half the size of normal tips, which results in almost no braid looping problems that plagues guides on top setups.

They are also strong and not as prone to breaking as bigger guides that stick up in the air. Their inserts also dont pop out first time you catch a fish and the guides dont pull out easier if they are tied properly.

What are the downsides?

They are hard to tie on...I am used to it and can wrap a rod pretty quick, but they aren't for beginners.

They are hard to feed your line through, especially braid that has been broken off. I usually use 4.5 running guides for wadefishing rods just for that reason.

I bring these points up because there is more to this test rather than just casting distance. I would still use them even if they didn't cast as far because of the other benefits. Casting is only a small part of pursuing fish with a rod and reel.

I will do updates as we do them!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

moms the word for me, sounds good terry. ................bennie


----------



## Freshy

Awesome idea! I'm curious what the same rod with recoils would weigh. 2 grams difference wow not what I was expecting to read. Great experiment.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

Sweet test Terry. I havent fished with my micro spiral but will Sat evening. I cant wait. You talked me into to it, well not really I have always liked the lidea of it and I it does cast really good from my neighbors yard to mine. They all think I'm crazy fishing in the front yard! But I like the MICROS!


----------



## johnmyjohn

Ok Terry, you've had long enough. New news on the comparison, diffferent people try those rods or is it a push overall between the different rods and the eye set-ups? Johnny.


----------



## Terrynj

We didn't get a chance to do any testing last week because the principles that were going to do the casting were out of town. I was hopeing Joey could cast the 3rd rod (micros on top), but he ws out sick. I was just outside casting with it and flipped a 1/2oz weighted popping cork 158ft flat footed.
Hopefully we can get back on track this week....


----------



## wading_fool

I have built a couple Micros and while they are kind of a pain to deal with, I do like the look and the lighter weight on the tip of the rod. All of them have been spiral wrapped micro's think my next one will be on top just to try out. Standing by waiting for the results like everyone else. Good info!!


----------



## Steve Gardner

Terry;
You interseted in building another one to test using a different spiral, and guide setup?


----------



## Terrynj

Steve
Absolutely! You know my email ! I am always open to trying something different!


----------



## Cudkilla

I considered building some rods with the micro guides but I have this concern that they will only do well if you have spectra or very new mono on your reel. If your mono is even remotely curly that would be a lot of friction. Unfounded worry?


----------



## Terrynj

Cudkilla said:


> I considered building some rods with the micro guides but I have this concern that they will only do well if you have spectra or very new mono on your reel. If your mono is even remotely curly that would be a lot of friction. Unfounded worry?


I have found it to be unfounded. I throw braid all the time, but I borrowed a buddy's Core that had some old mono on it. He told me it would need to be replaced because the memory was so bad. Since I was testing mono, I thought I would test it first before I put fresh on....it didn't cast as well as what I was used to....but I put the reel on a regular rod with traditional guides...and it didn't cast well either...virtually the same.


----------



## fishin styx

I think that the friction would be such a minimum amount as to not be a factor. Especially on a bait caster where it is coming off basically straight. Now a spinning rod is a horse of a totally different color as the line is "looping" off and depending on whether you're using mono or braid can make a HUGH difference in placement and size of the stripper guide, in my builds at least. But I'm no engineer.


----------



## Terrynj

I've built a few spinners and you are right about the mono...you need a bigger stripper to handle mono as it delops loops and memory. When line is fresh, i have used a #8 stripper that cast as good as any production rod and isn't a buggy whip (with all those HUGE guides we stick on spinners). Even with a 20 or 25 stripper, you should be down to micro runners (or at least 5's) after the third guide which gives you the crisp tip.
If you are throwing braid...you do NOT need a big stripper (tall but not a big ring). I've got a 6'6" rod with a high frame #7 that will sling a 1/4 ounce . It is one of the easiest casting rods I've ever cast....


----------



## mark blabaum

I usually use a 10mm M style guide for my strippers with or with out Mono. I have found no difference between a 30mm or a 10mm when casting a mono with a lot of memory. Memory in mono will cause the same problems with a 30mm guide as they will with a 10mm. I like to use a small stripper for the simple fact I want to get the line under control quickly before it gets to the micro guides.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*i can't help it*

say your in a boat at night or day and the bass come up in a school and you have to through a big bladed buss bait in a 5mph wind as fast as you can to catch as many fish as you can. don't you think that you would have a better chance with less overruns with larger guides.


----------



## fishin styx

QTRODS said:


> say your in a boat at night or day and the bass come up in a school and you have to through a big bladed buss bait in a 5mph wind as fast as you can to catch as many fish as you can. don't you think that you would have a better chance with less overruns with larger guides.


No.
Trying not to hijack but have you tried "micro" guides? If not, maybe you should see about picking some up and giving them and honest go.
Properly sized guides in the proper places are always better than guides that are too big and heavy for the purpose. More weight = bad juju for the blank.


----------



## Terrynj

haha Bennie your funny..and you don't give up! lol
I recommended a little bigger guides for stripper on a spinner becuase I don't have long term experience with size 12 or less strippers. But I agree with Mark, what I've seen is the line hangs a 30 also. I put an old reel I had with mono that was a few years old, so the line was a phone cord...it didn't cast very good with the micro rod...but it also cast the same distance with a production rod with a 30 stripper.

The main purpose of the smaller guides is to keep from adding all the weight to the blank which kills the action. If there was as you say, " a better chance with less overruns with larger guides " , I can't see that as a reason to make the blank a buggy whip. I would much prefer and have a better chance on catching a fish with every cast because it is a better tool...more sensitive, crisp, and less tiresome to cast.


----------



## Terrynj

Posted before I was finished...sorry..

I respect your input bennie! Spinners do have some traits that are an issue, and I know the bigger guides don't fix them entirely. But everything is about choice. You choose them and feel more comfortable and we aren't trying to talk you out of them. Thats why there are Fords and Chevys...so you can make your own choices....lol


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*i do have a micro rod and i love it*



fishin styx said:


> No.
> Trying not to hijack but have you tried "micro" guides? If not, maybe you should see about picking some up and giving them and honest go.
> Properly sized guides in the proper places are always better than guides that are too big and heavy for the purpose. More weight = bad juju for the blank.


but it has its place is all i'm saying. they do have larger guides that are light as micros. how do you spell senario. that was what i was presenting. friction, anytime you have a smaller whole to go through it is going to cause more friction. i'm talking about casting reel backlashes.

i'm old school, i started out casting rod and reel that you had to use tumb control on the spool just about every cast. everybody is going to backlash or overrun the reel. what i'm trying to say is that with those guides you have to have your reel finely tuned to cast. if your adrenalin is flowing then u tend to over cast the rod and i have a better chance in controlling the mistake with my thumb and not have a "bad" backlash if my line is going through little larger guides.
i'm fixing to build a rod with micro that terry sold me, but it is going to be a worm rod for wacky, texas rig or lite carolina rig............bennie

ps ya'll don't like my ****


----------



## fishin styx

QTRODS said:


> but it has its place is all i'm saying. they do have larger guides that are light as micros. how do you spell senario. that was what i was presenting. friction, anytime you have a smaller whole to go through it is going to cause more friction. i'm talking about casting reel backlashes.
> 
> i'm old school, i started out casting rod and reel that you had to use tumb control on the spool just about every cast. everybody is going to backlash or overrun the reel. what i'm trying to say is that with those guides you have to have your reel finely tuned to cast. if your adrenalin is flowing then u tend to over cast the rod and i have a better chance in controlling the mistake with my thumb and not have a "bad" backlash if my line is going through little larger guides.
> i'm fixing to build a rod with micro that terry sold me, but it is going to be a worm rod for wacky, texas rig or lite carolina rig............bennie
> 
> ps ya'll don't like my ****


I'm not saying their right for every situation but they won't cause the problems you're outlining by themselves. I can backlash the he77 out of big guides but have little problem doing such with "micro" guides. Can't explain it but it happens. 
Now as has been said, a spinning rod is a completely different animal, sorta. I build for a few guides down here what I call the "Taylor County Special". It's an MHX blank with fly guides the entire length of the rod, 10-8-(7)5 and this thing will absolutely sling whatever is tied on it. Does it have line slap? Yep. Does this slap affect the blank? Nope. Are they happily outfitting their rod boxes with them? You bet. But you have to make some choices to go this route. Mono won't get past the tip top but braid is like a rocket.

I guess what I'm saying is it all comes down to experimenting and being willing to say, I really screwed that up.


----------



## fishin styx

QTRODS said:


> ps ya'll don't like my ****


Almost forgot. I like *****. My wife's maiden name was ****.


----------



## Terrynj

I guess that is the funny thing Bennie, we are talking from experience and you are talking about what you think it will do in your head. In reality the micros dont cause backlashes any quicker than biguns'.

I can open my reel wide open..no brakes...thumb only and there is no difference in backlash rate...
99% of the people today dont run their reels wide open...they kick a brake or two out so they don't backlash. at that point for sure you will not see any difference between the 2 setups..... The line can only rub the guide on one side at a time no matter if its a 12 or a 3. 

If the reel is adjusted properly, the line is being feed to the out bound lure at the proper rate so it does not backlash. It pulls though the tip...back through the running guides...all the way until reaches the reel where the line is being pulled through the small eye one the level wind....there is no funneling that needs to be done...everything in harmony. I can open a reel up as much as I can without backlashing on a "large guides on top" setup, move the reel and weight over to a micro rod and cast with no backlashes.


----------



## CoastalBent

Terrynj said:


> I guess that is the funny thing Bennie, we are talking from experience and you are talking about what you think it will do in your head. In reality the micros dont cause backlashes any quicker than biguns'.
> 
> I can open my reel wide open..no brakes...thumb only and there is no difference in backlash rate...
> 99% of the people today dont run their reels wide open...they kick a brake or two out so they don't backlash. at that point for sure you will not see any difference between the 2 setups..... The line can only rub the guide on one side at a time no matter if its a 12 or a 3.
> 
> If the reel is adjusted properly, the line is being feed to the out bound lure at the proper rate so it does not backlash. It pulls though the tip...back through the running guides...all the way until reaches the reel where the line is being pulled through the small eye one the level wind....there is no funneling that needs to be done...everything in harmony. I can open a reel up as much as I can without backlashing on a "large guides on top" setup, move the reel and weight over to a micro rod and cast with no backlashes.


Well said, Terry. One of the things I noticed with my first micro rod is that I had backlashes far less often. If you're not throwing right, you're gonna backlash no matter what.


----------



## fishin styx

How is the experiment coming?


----------



## Terrynj

Slowly...the main parties this experiment was started from are industry players and I am a slave to their schedule. One partyhas taken both rods and is going fishing with them this weekend. I originally thought we would all just go out in the parking lot and cast like Joey and I did, but that's not going to happen in practicality. Actually, fishing with it is a better test anyway, since the whole micros thing is the complete performance and not casting +/-.

These are serious doubters folks and I was told everything from it wont cast to the rod will break because you cant spine a spiral correctly (?????) and the guides would rip off becuase they are now underneath the rod (small feet). 
Although this is taking more time, this will be very good for "adjusting" doubters opinions and making them understand "traditional" methods doesn't mean its right or the only way to do something.

People that just dont like the 3.5's because they are so small, could still go with a setup of an 8 stripper, then a 6, and 5's for runners. It would be better spiralled, but if that is also too much, on top would make a fine rod. I've been playing a lot with the one I built with them on top and it is a super rod. I am also not freakin so much about the line rubbing the blank. All traditional rods with guides on top RUB. Load you rod up and put it in a load with the blank flexed and you will see. The only way to stop line rub is with taller guides and/or more of them which is a MUCH worse option.
I never seen any damage to a rod from line rub...I think it is worse on the line.

I had to the pleasure to cast a new NRX (we have them in stock) with a Core 50 and braid. The guides are a mix..... 3 ceramic double feet, then the new black REC single foot for runners. I spoke with Steve Rajeff last year and he said he is ALL about staying light on the tip...thats why he uses the recoils because they are very light. I just dont like them becuase of the line friction on the bare metal. The claims are, the new coating quietens them down....thats up for debate..lol.

Back to the NRX....it cast like a rocket...fabulous rod...innnnnncreedible blank. It was a little windy, so I couldn't shoot for the markers where the test rods threw, but I am sure it will holds its own, if not beat them because of the blank.

Terry


----------



## fishin styx

Cool.
The guides I build those spinning rods for didn't know what to think when I handed them the little bitty guides either but they've both outfitted their boats with them. Sometimes all you can do is hand 'em one and say now go fish it.
Line rub has never been a big concern of mine but some folks just can't get past what they've seen all their lives.


----------



## Terrynj

I didn't specify and assume most people knew what the NRX is, but for those that don't, its the G Loomis (Shimano) new blank with the fancy resins that are supposed to be 25% lighter and stronger that before. They are awesome, but with the guides on top, they put 11 guides on this rod rying to keep the line off the blank!! That shows a big price to pay so you don't have to educate the consumer. The rod is fabulous (price tags in the $450 - $500 for and inshore rod), don't get me wrong, but that approach I find curious...


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*can only rub the line on one side of guide*



Terrynj said:


> I guess that is the funny thing Bennie, we are talking from experience and you are talking about what you think it will do in your head. In reality the micros dont cause backlashes any quicker than biguns'.
> 
> I can open my reel wide open..no brakes...thumb only and there is no difference in backlash rate...
> 99% of the people today dont run their reels wide open...they kick a brake or two out so they don't backlash. at that point for sure you will not see any difference between the 2 setups..... The line can only rub the guide on one side at a time no matter if its a 12 or a 3.
> 
> If the reel is adjusted properly, the line is being feed to the out bound lure at the proper rate so it does not backlash. It pulls though the tip...back through the running guides...all the way until reaches the reel where the line is being pulled through the small eye one the level wind....there is no funneling that needs to be done...everything in harmony. I can open a reel up as much as I can without backlashing on a "large guides on top" setup, move the reel and weight over to a micro rod and cast with no backlashes.


*not if their is memory, i'm ready for a rod fight you get your rod and i will get mine and we will meet at the ok carrol!!!!!!*


----------



## Terrynj

QTRODS said:


> *not if their is memory, i'm ready for a rod fight you get your rod and i will get mine and we will meet at the ok carrol!!!!!!*


You mean.........Rods at 20 paces? C'mon! Do I haffta wear a Cowboy hat? haha C ya Bennie....


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*no hat not an option*



Terrynj said:


> You mean.........Rods at 20 paces? C'mon! Do I haffta wear a Cowboy hat? haha C ya Bennie....


you can whear one of those dude yankee hats i don't care.


----------



## Terrynj

Boy, I had no idea this was going to take so long. As I stated before, the shootout was started because an industry leader (in building and selling commercial rods) flat out told me there was "No way No how" a rod with those little guides would cast. And especially if they were spiraled...they would bet anything on it..it was impossible.

I gave both rods to him to fish with back in August and had not heard a thing from him. 
Well I finally got a report from him this past week and his response was....
HE WAS SHOCKED! He couldn't believe how well it cast and has ordered 4 rods from me...one for his wife and 3 for friends! He still has some questions and doesn't quite get the spirals, but overall he has done a complete 180 in his opinion about the micros.
I have to admit, after it started dragging out, I had growing concerns about getting a bad report even if the micros preformed better, because some people get stubborn and won't keep an open mind to new things. I think this speaks volumes about his integrity and it also shows that people will adapt to new things when they are shown something performs. 

The main point to me about the whole guide issue is for people to be more open minded about guide setups. I sell guides everyday to experienced builders and newbie's alike. Most experienced builders understand they can be more creative about their guide layouts. It has almost been a secret credo with the rest of the fishing community that ALL casting rods HAVE to have a 12 guide for stripper, followed by a 10, 8, 7's, and 6's. Any variation will doom the rod to be uncastable. 

I built a third rod as a demo at the shop that has the new Fuji stripper that is a 5.5, then a 4, then 7 - 3.5's and it cast like a rocket. I also just built a St Croix for my Uncles 80th birthday.... and no, I didn't put micros on it. I spiraled it and put 5's as runners. Still lighter than regular guides, but easier for old eyes to thread.
To me, the 3.5's are my favorite, the best casters and most accurate, but they are hard to thread and can have knot issues if you use braid with a leader and your knots aren't the slickest. I don't mind those issues because I am a high performance guy. I used to build and own 9 second street bikes. Ride position is not quite as comfortable, seats a little small, rides rougher, etc...but when you want an edge, that is an acceptable compromise.
For those that don't want/need the best performance can still benefit from the smaller trend by just going half way. I can see that in the not so distant future, an acceptable guide layout for production rods will be an 8 stripper, 6, then 5's for runners (maybe 4.5's). Still easy to thread, but definitely sharper and crisper blank action over the heavier guide setups. 

Let me know your thoughts or if you still have some questions or concerns or are still unsure about the concept. 

Thanks for your time and patience!


Terry


----------



## mark blabaum

Terry, try a smaller guide for the stripper guide. Most of the guys running bait casters in this neck of the woods are running 3mm's from one end to the other. If you think about it the eye on the spool is around 4-5 mm's so you shouldn't have to use any thing larger than the size of the running guides. The only problem with a micro is knots, if a proper knot is used that isn't even a problem.


----------



## gordoleo

mark blabaum said:


> Terry, try a smaller guide for the stripper guide. Most of the guys running bait casters in this neck of the woods are running 3mm's from one end to the other. If you think about it the eye on the spool is around 4-5 mm's so you shouldn't have to use any thing larger than the size of the running guides. The only problem with a micro is knots, if a proper knot is used that isn't even a problem.


Is this with the all on top configuration or spiraled? 
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## mark blabaum

It can be used for either.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*here we go again*

the line coming off of the spool through the levelwind does not have memory. the memory start as the line leaves the levelwind. the older the line the more memory you have the more drag you will have in those small giudes and the sooner you will have to change your line. i don t know about you boys but that line is getting expensive. you also have soft mono, stift or tuff mono and copomolymar which it tends to twist. the only line that will run straight is braid and has a bad drag to it. i think that i'm going to build with titanium guides going no smaller that eight or sevens and play it safe. on my micro i'm not going less than 7 on my strippers. american tackle makes titanium guides as lite as micro in 7 and 8s...........bennie


----------



## fishin styx

QT,
Do what you like but it's apparent innovation just ain't your bag.


----------



## mark blabaum

fishin styx said:


> QT,
> Do what you like but it's apparent innovation just ain't your bag.


I was thinking the same thing. If you haven't tried it for yourself you shouldn't pass judgement. I've found that the placement of the stripper is more important than the size of the guide.

I have found the smaller strippers get the line under control faster than a larger guide reducing twist and drag.


----------



## Terrynj

I do see a lot of builders and the manufactures coming out with microrods that all use the small stripper.....my only issue with it is the height of the guide. I like to have my stripper closer to the reel so I can gain control of the line quicker and so I can rotate the guides underneath quicker (I spiral all of mine) to make sure I am at 180 where the rod is under load. FUJI came out with their micro-stripper that is a 5 double foot, but its still not very tall and the line path gets a pretty severe angle going into the stripper. Does it make any difference or clog up the works? From my test it doesn't seem to flow as well, but its a small difference. I would assume what you are saying Mark is you find that it doesn't hurt to use a short stripper? My Stripper is around 17" from the reel.


----------



## mark blabaum

I haven't found a short stripper to be a problem. I do think you need to try different locations of the stripper to find the sweet spot. The location will vary with the line and (or) reel, but I haven't found a larger stripper is an improvement.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

***** dog*



mark blabaum said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If you haven't tried it for yourself you shouldn't pass judgement. I've found that the placement of the stripper is more important than the size of the guide.
> 
> I have found the smaller strippers get the line under control faster than a larger guide reducing twist and drag.


i have built one and was not impress, but i will make another one you let me know where to place that #3 strippper.................bennie


----------



## mark blabaum

Bennie, I would set it at about 18-19" and test cast it. If it seems to bunch up move it ahead 1/2" at a time. If that doesn't work try moving it back until you find the sweet spot, it's just like setting up a larger stripper you just have to find the sweet spot.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*i give*

i had a customer go crazy over micros, so boys i guess ya'll have made a believer out of me thanks ..............bennie


----------



## Robertrinaustin

They work great as long as you understand the limits and line wear isn't one of them .


----------

